# Wie lange hält Eure geflochtene im Salzwasser?



## defender (3. April 2007)

Tach zusammen,

habe mir letztes Jahr das erste Mal mit Geflochtener auf Als gefischt und war super begeistert. Guten Mutes startete ich
dieses Jahr mit der gleichen Kombi und hatte nur Ärger mit der "alten" Schnur. Perücken, Abrisse, etc..

Wie sieht es bei Euch aus?

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. April 2007)

*AW: Wie lange hält Eure geflochtene im Salzwasser?*

Moin!

Ich hab Anfang des Jahres meine mitunter 4 Jahre 
alten Firelineschnüre "umgedreht".

Bin mal gespannt ob das andere Ende auch so lange durchhält :q
Eine hab ich ersetzt aber nicht weil sie kaputt war sondern weil ich ne
Ladung Crystal aus den Staaten bekommen habe.


----------



## Gunnar. (3. April 2007)

*AW: Wie lange hält Eure geflochtene im Salzwasser?*

Hab meine gelochtene ( Fireline) so knapp 10 Jahre auf der Rolle. Angel damit in der Brandung sowie an Binnengewässern. Und das ohne die von dir beschriebenen Probleme.


----------



## Steinadler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Wie lange hält Eure geflochtene im Salzwasser?*

10 jahre wow meine hatte ganze 4 monate gehalten dann gabs wieder mono


----------



## Gunnar. (3. April 2007)

*AW: Wie lange hält Eure geflochtene im Salzwasser?*

Und? > Warum das Ganze? Wo war das Problem?


----------



## Gunti2005 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Wie lange hält Eure geflochtene im Salzwasser?*

Hallo ...

Ich habe bislang die günstige Dyneema (o.ä.) gefischt....

Zumindest bislang, nach 3jahren, keine Probleme außer Farbverlust.


----------



## Nordangler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Wie lange hält Eure geflochtene im Salzwasser?*

monofile wechsel ich nach einem Jahr. Geflochtene spätestens nach 2 Jahren.

Sven


----------



## Sauerland (3. April 2007)

*AW: Wie lange hält Eure geflochtene im Salzwasser?*

Hi,

sehr interssantes Thema. 

Ich fische die ,Geflochtenen' von Anfang an. 

Leider habe ich bis heute noch keine Schnur gefunden die meinen Ansprüchen ( und die sind noch nicht einmal besonders  hoch)  entspricht.

Tragkraft und Dehnung sind bei vielen in Ordnung, leider ist dies auch schon fast alles an Vorzügen, z. B. gegenüber monofiler Schnüre.

Wurfeigenschaften, Knotenfestigkeit, Aufrauh- u. Abrollverhalten gehören natürlich zu einer guten Angelschnur
unbedingt dazu.

Vorgenannte Eigenschaften konnte ich aber als Summe bislang  noch bei keiner Schnur finden.  

Speziell das Ausfransen der meisten Schnüre ist für mich das Problem. Oft reissen die Schnüre bei den kleinsten Hängern mittendrin, man ist froh dass dies nicht bei einem Drill passierte, andererseits kannste einen Hänger nicht lösen weil die Schnur bombenfest hält.

Die Standfestigkeit der von mir verwendeten Schnüre liegt ebenfalls so bei 2 Jahren. Dies ist aber nur zu erreichen wenn man vor dem Angeln jeweils die ersten 3 - 4m Meter kappt.

Vom Einsatz der oft empfohlenen monofilen Schlagschnüre halte ich nicht viel, aber dies wäre ein neues Thema.

Die Frage der Haltbarkeit stellt sich für mich aber nicht primär weil sich die Rollen in der Regel durch Hänger über die Saison von alleine leeren.

Ich möchte hier keinen negativen Eindruck über geflochtene Schnüre entstehen lassen, ich wünsche mir nur von der Industrie, dass sie die Weiterentwicklung zur perfekten Schnur nicht allzu lange auf sich warten lässt.

S.


----------



## defender (3. April 2007)

*AW: Wie lange hält Eure geflochtene im Salzwasser?*

Komisch...da habt ihr ja scheinbar andere Erfahrungen. Ich m eine ich hatte eine Stroft drauf, kann aber auch Spider Wire gewesen sein...


----------

